# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Disposing of termite infested retaining wall

## russall

I have a retaining wall that is very old and has termintes in it. 
Am okay just to chuck the wood in a skip?  Any precautions or ideas greatly appriciated.  The old wall is about 8 meters downhill from my house. the skip will be on a  concrete driveway, about 3 meters close to the house. 
thanks.

----------


## Vernonv

Just chuck it in the skip. 
Was there something in particular you were worried about?

----------


## Bloss

If there are live termites in it then they will quickly move to another area of your property as soon as you disturb them. They should be properly treated in situ. See: http://www.csiro.au/resources/Termites.html

----------


## dylanrabbit

Get the termites treated before you disturb the timber too much. 
The termites need a dark, moist environment.  If it's dry, they will never make it out of the skip and across concrete.  The problem is that you will not get them all. 
Especially if the queen is NOT in the sleepers, you really want to get it sorted while you know where some of them are.  As soon as their favourite cafe closes, all the remainder are off to somewhere else for lunch. 
-dylanrabbit

----------


## bugsy

rip it out and throw away in your skip.
Then get a pest manager to come out and do a full inspection of your house and property

----------


## russall

Thanks for the advice. 
I think I'll carefully chuck it and have a pro look at the place after.

----------

